# Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????



## laci (14. September 2006)

Ich höre von vielen Ostseeangler das sie nur mit Pilker bis 80gr.angeln.
Ich angele leider nur vom Kutter aus,und nach meine Erfahrungen,wegen der Drift sind mindestens 100gr. angesagt bei ab 15m tiefe.Ich sehe das oft ,das viele bei leichte Pilker ,immer Schnur nachgeben müssen ,um unten anzukommen.Das bedeutet ,Sie angeln immer an der selben stelle.wen Sie noch mit Beifänger angeln ist das noch schlimmer.|wavey:


----------



## schwedenklausi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Angeln immer so leicht wie möglich !
selbst auf Hitra nehme ich Pilker zwischen 50 und 70 gr.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Hang Loose (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Immer so leicht wie möglich ist auch mein Motto!!!

Wenn nicht gerade viel Drift ist und die Tiefe der zu stehenden Fische nicht über 10-12m wieso soll mann dann die Besenstiehl Methode wählen.

Ein Dorsch von 50 cm an leichtem gerät ist viel stärker am kämpfen wie ein vergleichbarer Hecht in der größe.
Da nimmt man ja auch nicht den Knüppel, sondern eine Rute mit 40-80g Wurfgewicht.|kopfkrat 

PS Light drilling is heavy working.


----------



## NOK Angler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Ich war gerade gestern auf`m Kutter. Bei Driftgeschwindigkeiten zwischen 0.1 - 0.4 Kn bin ich sogar auf Pilker bis 40gr. runter gegangen. DAs ich immer auf einer Stelle fische kann ich nicht bestätigen. Durch das Schnurnachgeben ermöglich ich dem Pilker erst von der Stömung etwas Mitgetragen zu werden , und so such ich einfach mehr Wasserfläch ab , als wenn ich einfach einen 100gr. Pilker runterplumsen lasse, der denn in einer relativ geraden Linie hinter dem Boot herzupfe ( pilkbewegungen ).

Außerdem sinken leichte Pilker langsamer ab , sind also länger wahrnehmbar für die Dorsche . Und spielen besser im Wasser als 100gr. Eisen , die absinken wie ein Stein.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

im langeland belt fische ich zwsichen 60 -100 g (mit beifänger ) bei bis zu 40 m tiefe!nur wenn der wind aus nord oder süd mit 5 -6 windstärken kommt und die drift demensprechend ist fische ich mit 125 g solo pilk und konnt bisher immer meine fische erbeuten.auch in der westlichen ostsee fisch ich nur 50 - 100 g mit beifänger!


----------



## bacalo (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Moin moin,

am Anfang, also bei der allerersten Drift, nehme ich immer einen 100er Spitzkopf. 
Wenn es der Wind und der Seegang erfordert, auch einen von 125 Gramm.

Da ich am liebsten von der Spitze aus fische/pilke denke ich mir, dass ich während der ersten Drift nichts falsches mache; zumal ich in der Regel als als erster unten bin.

Im Anschluss immer Augen und Ohren auf und flexibel reagieren; aber auch selber Info´s weitergeben! Wir sind ja letztendlich alle im gleichen Boot.


Petri Heil alleweil

bacalo


----------



## Goettinger (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

so leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig! du isst ja zwischen durch wenn du keinen richtigen hunger hast auch lieber nen apfel als gleich nen riesen schnitzel...


----------



## FroDo (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Ich angle auch gern eine Spur schwerer als der Durchschnitt (gerade bei Meisterschaften), nicht weil ich einen 40-60g Pilker nicht spüren oder führen könnte, sondern weil der Erfolg auf dem Kutter oft darin liegt, etwas anders zu machen als die anderen. 

Mit 100g kann ich auch in der Abdrift noch werfen und aktiv einholen - während die Masse der anderen Pilker in derselben Geschwindikeit "hinterhergezogen" werden, kann ich so besser varieren und kontrollieren. 

Viele Anfänger machen im oft vermittelten Light Tackle Wahn den Fehler, aus purer Eitelkeit Leichtgewichte zu fischen, die sie nicht kontrollieren können. In der Kontrolle liegt aber gerade die Kunst.


----------



## Sir Franky (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Hallo, Moin Moin !

Wollte da jetzt auch noch mal 2-3 Zeilen zu schreiben.

Habe anfangs auch mit Pilkern um 100g (und mehr) gefischt.
Nen harten Knüppel von WG. 100-200g, schwere Stationärrolle und ne Mono von0,50mm Durchmesser gehabt. #d 

Die leichten Zupfer habe ich zu der Zeit wohl eher weniger wahrgenommen und deswegen wahrscheinlich auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch versiebt.

Des Weiteren reichen bei leichterem Geschirr (an dem Du auch leichter Zupfer merkst) Pilker mit 100g ja völlig aus. Die kommen auch bei rauem Wetter am Grund an. Den Kontakt spürst genau so gut, als wenn Du mit einer härteren Rute und 125g Pilker (oder mehr) fischt.

Das mit dem Schnur nachgeben kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen. Schließlich arbeitet man ja doch etwas mit der Rute und die Strömung und die Drift muss ja auch noch beachtet werden. Wenn Du dann mal etwas Schnur nachgeben muss, um den Grundkontakt wieder herzustellen, ist es wohl eher unwahrscheinlich dass dein Pilker im Umkreis von 2m² (oder mehr) an exakt der Stelle wie zuvor wieder aufsetzt.

Auswerfen geht in der Abdrift doch auch … musst nur etwas weiter ranholen, bevor wieder Schnur lässt. Klar deckt man so wohl nicht die Fläche ab wie mit nem schweren Pilker… aber wie schon erwähnt… eine gute Führung des Pilkers ist wohl das A & O. Egal ob leicht oder Schwer.

Es gibt viele Pro’s & Contra’s. Letztsendlich hat da auch jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben, Taktiken und Erfahrungswerte.

Ach noch was… leichtere Pilker sind auch meist etwas günstiger oder Du hast mehr Alternativen !

Hauptgrund für mich und die meisten hier, mit leichtem Geschirr zu fischen, wird aber wohl der spürbar bessere Kontakt zu leichten Dorschzupfern und der Funfaktor #6 sein denke ich mal. 

Habe mir jetzt für die Dorschlis mal folgendes angeschafft:

*BEASTMASTER AX SPINNING 330 XH 50-100g WG :l *
*TECHNIUM 4000 MGS :k *

Mal sehen wie das so Rockt ! #v 

Hab diese Kombi leider noch nicht testen können, freu mich aber wie Sau |supergri auf die erste Tour.
Am 23.09 geht’s von Laboe (Langeland 1) aus los !
Werde dann eh mal nen Text schreiben wie es so war.

Mal sehen ob ich den Dorschen zeigen kann, wo der Frosch die Locken hat !


Gruß und kräftige „Petri“

Franky


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

ich denke mal du wist deinen Spass haben.:m 

ich finde das beim Pilken genau wir beim Zanderfischen auf die Person,Erfahrung,sowie Strömung ankommt 

Nee mal im Ernst ich fische auch in der Ostsee zum aktiven Pilken mit Beifängern(nicht zum Jiggen) meist Pilker zwischen 50 und 80gr.!!In Ausnahmefällen auch mal nen 90 oder 100gr aber da ist auch Schluss!!Viele machen den Fehler bei starker Drift mehr als einen Beifänger an zubinden,der bietet sehr viel wiederstand und damit muss man den Pilker auch schwerer wählen!!Bei starker Drift Jigge ich oder ich fische solo!!#6 

Ach ja als Rute benutze ich zum aktiven Pilken die Competition Dorschspinn mit 60-95gr Wg!!Auch wichtig ist ne dünne Schnur ich nehm da ne 12 oder 15 Geflochtene mit diesem Kombo kann man leicht fischen und spürt jeden Biss.


----------



## BennyO (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Ich fische auch im Schnitt Pilker zwischen 40 - 80 gramm. Schwerere Pilker kommen nur dann zum Einsatz, wenn wirklihc viel Drift ist und das is nicht al zu oft. Also immer so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig.


Gruß benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

In der Regel ist auch bei mir bei 80gr Schluss.

Abgesehen vom Pilken mit Riesentwistern oder Gufis- da könnens schon bis zu 100er Jigköpfe werden.


----------



## micha_2 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

ich war am 27.08. mit der karoline draußen und war froh ein 200g Blei bei zu haben, was in der abdrift nichmal zum jiggen gereicht hat. in der andrift 150g Blei. habe ein Versuch gemacht 75g pilker und unten noch nen 150g Blei(für abdrift). aber das wollte meine 180g rute mit sehr steifer spitzenaktion dann doch nich mehr. also es gibt tage auf der ostee wo du auch solch gwichte bei haben mußt


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (14. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

_#6 





Junger Dorschler schrieb:



			ich denke mal du wist deinen Spass haben.:m
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> _ich finde das beim Pilken genau wir beim Zanderfischen auf die Person,Erfahrung,sowie Strömung ankommt _
> 
> _Nee mal im Ernst ich fische auch in der Ostsee zum aktiven Pilken mit Beifängern(nicht zum Jiggen) meist Pilker zwischen 50 und 80gr.!!In Ausnahmefällen auch mal nen 90 oder 100gr aber da ist auch Schluss!!Viele machen den Fehler bei starker Drift mehr als einen Beifänger an zubinden,der bietet sehr viel wiederstand und damit muss man den Pilker auch schwerer wählen!!Bei starker Drift Jigge ich oder ich fische solo!!_
> 
> _Ach ja als Rute benutze ich zum aktiven Pilken die Competition Dorschspinn mit 60-95gr Wg!!Auch wichtig ist ne dünne Schnur ich nehm da ne 12 oder 15 Geflochtene mit diesem Kombo kann man leicht fischen und spürt jeden Biss._




*Wat die Lütten schon alles wissen.........Respekt!!!#6*


----------



## Hang Loose (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

#h Apropos Lütten,

Ich kenn das von früher. Man stelle sich mal vor wieviel zeit die haben nach der Schule noch mal die Peitsche zu schwingen. #6 

Unser Eins bereitet sich da zwei wochen aud einen Kurztrip vor! 
Hätte das nie gedacht zu sagen aber ich wäre fürs ANGELN auch mal gerne wieder Kind.:c


----------



## Margaux (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*



Hang Loose schrieb:


> #h Apropos Lütten,
> 
> Ich kenn das von früher. Man stelle sich mal vor wieviel zeit die haben nach der Schule noch mal die Peitsche zu schwingen. #6
> 
> ...


 
Fragt mich am besten nicht wie oft (oder wie selten) ich nur noch zum Angeln komme... :c . Zumal ich am liebsten der Schlepp- und Spinnfischerei - am besten in großen Seen oder im Meer - nachgehe und diese sind am Niederrhein eher selten zu finden...

Wenn jemand von Euch ein gutes Gewässer in der Region kennt, ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar (bitte nicht den Rhein, darüber wird in anderen Threads bereits genügend diskutiert).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Dorsch_killer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Hallo
du must in der ostsee 2 kreterien beachte einaml den Wind und die Tiefe...das heißt
bei bis 10meter--->bis 50 gramm
über 10meter----->über 50-70g
ab 20meter------->über 70-100g

1-2-3winstärken-->bis 50g
3-4-5windstärken->bis 50-70g
5-6-7windstärken->70-100g

also meine erfahrungen!!!!
viel spaß damit


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Gutes Thema))

Zuerst einmal müsste man aber in meinen Augen klären ob der Pilker solo oder mit Beifänger oder zum jiggen verwendet werden soll.

Dann wäre die Frage der örtlichen Gegebenheiten (Tiefe, Wind Drift, Strömung) zu klären.

Dazu kommt das Gerät, das man verwendet.

Je mehr Widerstand die Schnur im Wasser "produziert", desto höher muss im Vergleich zu einer dünnerren Schnur bei ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen das Pilkergewicht ausfallen.

Nicht zuvergessen ist dabei aber auch die Form des Köders, es gibt nun mal schnell(er) absinkende Pilker und Pilker die mehr taumeln.

Die zweiten werden bei ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen (Gerät, Tiefe, Drift etc.) langsamer zum Grund gehen bzw. schneller wieder aufttreiben als die ersteren.

Daher grundsätzlich eine Empfehlung zu geben ist in meinen Augen fast nicht möglich, da das von zu vielen Faktoren abhängt.

Ich selber nutze je nach Bedingungen Turbospin 4 oder 6, 20er QuattronPT Braid und angle meist Solopilker (nicht weil erfolgreicher, sondern weils mir  am meisten Spass macht), und muss da je nach Gegebenheit Pilker/Zocker von 20 bis 175 Gramm einsetzen.

Ist also schon eine "Bandbreite" ))


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> _#6 _
> 
> *Wat die Lütten schon alles wissen.........Respekt!!!#6*


 

danke danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> Hallo
> du must in der ostsee 2 kreterien beachte einaml den Wind und die Tiefe...das heißt
> bei bis 10meter--->bis 50 gramm
> über 10meter----->über 50-70g
> ...



dazu kommt:
mono oder geflochtene?
beifänger oder nicht?
dieser mit oder ohne bleikopf?
spitzkopfpilker oder breite form?
unterströmung oder nicht?
kraut am grund oder harter boden/sand ohne hänger?
bug/heck oder mitschiffs angeln(sonntagsangler angeln schwerer!!!!!)
blei oder legierungspilker?


----------



## Margaux (15. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Angeln immer so leicht wie möglich !
> selbst auf Hitra nehme ich Pilker zwischen 50 und 70 gr.
> schwedenklausi


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen!! Wir waren im August auf Hitra. Ich hatte einen 125 gr. Pilker im Einsatz, meiner Freundin - die keine Anglerin ist !!! -  hatte ich eine mittlere Spinnrute mit Stationärrolle und 35g. Pilker verpaßt. Nicht nur die größte Makrele, auch der größte Pollack ging auf ihr Konto, während ich mir ohne nennenswerten Erfolg "den Wolf gepilkt" habe!!   

Meine Kuttererfahrungen auf der Deutschen Ostsee sind nicht so zahlreich, allerdings bin ich bisher immer mit max. 60g Pilker (ohne Beifänger) ausgekommen. Dieses Jahr wurde bei meinen Ausfahrten deutlich, daß die Angler mit Spinnruten bis max. 100g Wurfgewicht und leichten Pilkern die Erfolgreichsten waren.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## der_Jig (16. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

@hangloose:

Du armer, 28 und schon sooo alt?! Hast aber recht, ich genieße es zur Zeit auch noch, dass ich eigentlich jede Woche zweimal zum Fischen rauskomme, sonst würd ich glaub ich auch eingehen. Hab natürlich auch noch den Vorteil, dass die Kutter so ziemlich vor meiner Nase fahren!


Nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema:
Also, ich fahr ja nun auch schon das ein oder andere Mal mit dem Kutter und fische ganz selten mal über 75gr. (jetzt mal das Jiggen in der Abdrift außer acht gelassen, da ich dort meist einen125gr Danmark fische und diesen dann einfach nur über den Grund schleife, zwischen durch ein paar minimale Zupfer). Viel wichtiger als das Gewicht, ist in meinen Augen die Form des Pilks. Ich fische am liebsten mit den Blitz Pilkern, denn die haben meiner Meinung nach ein perfektes Spiel, kombiniert mit manchmal absolut tödlichen Farbkombinationen. Mein absoluter Favorit ist die Sprotte in 40 oder 60gr. Diese fische ich meist Solo und darin ist diese eigentlich unschlagbar. Die Sprotte hab ich in jeder Farbkombination und bin somit fürs Solo-Fischen nahezu perfekt ausgestattet. Perfekt hierfür sind Tage, wo wir nicht mehr als 3, höchstens 4 Windstärken haben. Dies fische ich dann allerdings meist nur in der Andrift, da ich in der Abdrift dann nur hochkonzentriert, allerdings mit schlechtem Gefühl (auch innerlich, so unzufrieden irgendwie, vielleicht kennt ihr das ) mit der Sprotte Fischen kann. Knallt es dann nur auf Pilk wechsle ich zur 75gr Sprotte, dass funktioniert eigentlich immer. Wenn es nun aber auch mal auf Jig gehen soll, so fische ich in der Andrift einen 60gr Spitzkopf und in der Abdrift einen 75gr. Auch hier hab ich jeweils alle Farben, die ich für gut halte! Der Pilk fliegt genial, man ist schnell am Grund und trotzdem erziele ich sehr gute Erfolge. So ist man eigentlich gut gewappnet. Rundkopf Pilker finde ich nicht so gut, da die mir zu wenig spiel haben. In tieferen Gewässern, so ab 30m, bestimmt eine Bank, allerdings fische ich diese sehr selten. 
So, un beim Jiggen tüddel ich mir dann einen Orange-Silber Danmark in 125gr unten ran. Damit kann man gerade noch gut und weit werfen, hat ständigen Grundkontakt und ja, dann liegt es an einem selbst! 

Wichtig ist auch, wie Junger Dorschler schon sagte, dass man nicht zu viel Beifänger fischt, auch hier ist meiner Meinung nach, weniger sehr oft mehr! Und nur weil viel dran hängt, fängt man nicht automatisch mehr Fische... ist eher andersherum!

Oh Mist, ich muss zur Arbeit! Voll verplant...


----------



## BennyO (17. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Genau so sehe ich das auch..
Tannenbäume bringen nicht mehr Fisch sondern weniger. Durch immer mal Beifänger am Vorfach verschlechtert sich auch das Spiel des Pilkers. ICh fische meistens Solo. Wenn ich mit Beifänger fische, dann kommt aber auch nur einer in Frage. Halt nur beim Jiggen verwende ich 2 Beifänger. Aber dann kommen auch schon höhere Gewichte in Einsatzt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Barschfeind (17. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Also, ich war bis dieses Jahr der Meinung, das man in der Ostsee mit mindestens 75g 
Pilkern fischen sollte. Nu habe ich dieses Jahr erlebt, das ein auch aus dem TV bekannter Angler, mit der Andrift mit 40g gleich beim ersten Wurf einen schönen Dorsch gefangen hat.
Jetzt versuche ich auch leichter zu Pilken.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

wie gesagt da muss man aber dann konzentriert und mit dünner schnur fischen:g


----------



## BennyO (17. September 2006)

*AW: Warum nur 80gr. Pilker in der Ostsee??????*

Genau so ist es Phillip =)

Gruß Benny


----------

